# 100 Minis seized in Houston?



## minie812 (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw it on FB that someone turned over 100 minis in very poor condition as well as 45 dogs? Anybody know what happen?


----------



## jleonard (Jul 22, 2010)

I googled it and found this: News Video

It amazes me how much energy they have for being in such poor shape.


----------



## Devon (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh they are so so underweight wow.. Poor kids


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jul 22, 2010)

Times like this when I see minis or any animal in need that my heart breaks and I beg to be rich so I could take them all.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 22, 2010)

So sad!


----------



## sfmini (Jul 22, 2010)

AMHA is working on seeing what they can do to help.


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 22, 2010)

I might be missing something in the whole story, but I don't understand how the owner let them get so skinny before she finally did something. I realize she may become overwhelmed with feeding 105 minis in a poor economy, but really...is there nothing she could have done before her horses got to the point of starvation?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 22, 2010)

I appreciate that AMHA is trying to help- I am sure some on this board will know who this breeder is... I find it well ok here goes..disgusting that these horses were allowed to get into this condition yes the economy is bad and changing things for many people however that is no excuse. Place ads to give them away- lease them anything to get them the basic care. Looks like there are some young horses there so breeding was continuing

I am glad she didnt fight them and surrendered them once a investigation was started.. but that was due to a complaint it seems not help that was seeked out by the owner.

I realize I might sound harsh to some but one has to wonder what would the outcome be for some of those horses in such poor condition (and dogs) had no one taken the time and had the courage to actually file a complaint and get authorities out there in the first place.


----------



## Shari (Jul 22, 2010)

Most people can't even give away animals let alone find homes for them. Sad but true. Then some people don't want to be seen as bad and do not ask for help, or maybe they asked for help from a local rescue and was turned down. Could be many reasons.

There are some groups helping the families of the Oil spill, keep their pets.

http://la-spca.org/Page.aspx?pid=509

http://www.aspca.org/blog/aspca-provides-critical-funding-for-pets-affected-by-oil-spill.html

Maybe something like this should be set up for horse people on unemployment and looking for a job, but can't find a way to fed their horses?


----------



## Joanne (Jul 22, 2010)

We received a miniature horse from Texas on June 21st that had a body score of 2. We are still struggling to keep her alive. Some of you may be following our thread on our Mare Stare message board.

You would think you could just add water and food and they would come back to life, but after $1500.00 and climbing in vet bills and special feeds and medicine, I can tell you it is not that easy after that much abuse.

We paid full price for the horse and had received photos of her when she was not in that condition. She is an AMHA National Champion horse, as were many others at that ranch. In all my years buying horses this time was the first time I was lied to and scammed. Despite this mares poor condition this breeder is asking full price on her horses and falsifying photos.

It will be a long road ahead for both of us. So far she is willing to live and we are doing everything to keep her alive. But I can tell you that it is MUCH harder to get a thin horse in shape than it is to slim down a fat horse.

These horses are in great need of TLC after many months of neglect that got them into that horrendous condition. But it will be many, many months before they will be back to normal, IF they make it.

I spoke with the veterinarian that did the veterinarian health check for Rosie yesterday. He said he sees horses like her all the time in Texas. He said "She would have NEVER passed" a prepurchase exam, but he hoped she would go to a better home. After a month of intensive care I still can only give her a 50/50 chance. In California I do not know of any of the veterinarians that would have cleared Rosie for a journey of 2000 miles in that condition.

I have bought from Texas breeders before and the horses from other facilities were wonderful. I know this problem is not limited to just Texas.


----------



## shannonw (Jul 22, 2010)

That was so sad seeing those horses in that condition.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 22, 2010)

The way they are blaming this situation "on the harder times", ticks me off. We are ALL having a harder time but we are not all allowing our animals to suffer and starve.

'Tis plain and simple. This is hoarding and neglect...nothing less. Oh, and for "voluntarily" handing the animals over...it was only AFTER the Sheriff's office received a complaint...so she only handed them over, I bet...in a bid to stave-off any charges.

I hope she is charged to the fullest extent of the law, and that there really IS a special heck for people like her. Words cannot express the disgust I feel for people like this.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 22, 2010)

Watching the United States the past 24 months, being out of work for 18 of those months myself and having the stock that I have. Yes this is horrifying and I feel for the people who had to surrender their animals.

We only have the news article to go by, and that looks bad. No denying that.

My comments are observations - the south is now seeing the recession in its full force. Many of my friends who were fine while I was laid off, are now concerned about loosing their jobs, have lost their jobs or having their hours cut, and I have work.

I think we just need to take a breath, each of us, take stock of what we have going on, help where we can, and pray that those farms who are surrendering, giving away, or putting down animals have the strength to keep moving forward.

May we think about our own farms and their futures - do we really need to breed as many as we do right now - can our farms cut down breeding for a year or two, can our farms let breeding go for a year or two in light of the economy? Can my farm absorb another mouth or two to help another farm out if they run into financial problems? (Yes I did that for a year, while I was out of work, my farm hosted a couple mouths).

This is the United States - we have become so individualized and forget what we used to be. We used to know our neighbors, we used to help each other out. Maybe we should think about that again? If that doesn't turn your light bright, try to give a little to a rescue. Shoot we have our own very active CMHR that has quite a few in rescue homes yet.

I agree, this poor farm let things go to far, but it doesn't take much in today's climate to loose everything and not be able to provide for the extra mouths we chose to own.

Peace everyone, I hope this makes us all think a bit. And if you want to flame me, go ahead, I still believe in the small equine world and that we will get through this National and International economic turbulen time-- its just going to take a lot longer than we as a nation and as individuals think. And heaven forbid any of us find ourselves in this situation.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 22, 2010)

ErikaS. said:


> I might be missing something in the whole story, but I don't understand how the owner let them get so skinny before she finally did something. I realize she may become overwhelmed with feeding 105 minis in a poor economy, but really...is there nothing she could have done before her horses got to the point of starvation?



Im with you. They could have at least sold the horses very cheap, instead of letting them starve and be in such poor condition. How awful.


----------



## rcfarm (Jul 22, 2010)

I am with Muffntuff

We need to sit back and take stock of our economy today. Slow down the breeding, I myself will not be breeding again. I am going to have my stallion gelded when it is cooler here. Then I will teach him to drive, he will be a useful as a gelding on our little farm.

I am so sad when I watch that vid clip. Those poor horses


----------



## Genie (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with Muffntuff and Canada has similar issues.

The miniature market is very depressed right now and I think we are a long way from seeing a "turnaround".


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 22, 2010)

This farm is actually just down the road from me. Its difficult to see any horses, or at least their condition, due to the fence and weeds along the front of the property. She was having the local feed store sell some (out in a pen at the feed store)for what I believe was due to an unpaid feed bill. The horses at the feed store looked no better and I did mention that they needed to get weight on them and deworm the minis. I did ask one day about a price on one of them (with no intention to buy just curious) the price was in lines for a show horse. Not for dispersal. I'm glad something has finally been done but I wish they would have taken them all.

Anyone know if there's a possibility to get any papers on them?


----------



## Marty (Jul 22, 2010)

For those calling and emailing CMHR about this case:

As per Connie Parr CMHR President:

The SPCA knows about CMHR and our work.

We are aware of this situation and have offered our assistance to them for these horses should they need to call upon us our barn doors are wide open.

Adding: CMHR always needs foster homes throughout the United States everywhere to be able to continue our work. If anyone has an empty stall or paddock or place to help just one more, please go to our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

and fill out the appropriate paperwork. Thanks All.


----------



## Marty (Jul 22, 2010)

Now on a personal note, not as a CMHR Board Member, this is my own opinion:

This was such a no brainer: If you don't have the money, stop breeding! I feel no compassion for that owner. This did not happen overnight. She saw this coming and could have dispersed her herd before it came to this but instead, she continued to breed. She should be charged on animal cruelty.

I get completely disgusted every time someone at my work comes in telling me how they are breeding horses and dogs knowing they cannot feed themselves. Why they have to drag innocent animals into their messy lives is beyond me. They all seem to think by putting any two ends together that fit, is a ways and means of making money so they don't have to go find a job. They think they are doing good if they get ten bucks for a puppy and a hundred for a horse. They don't consider vets or farrier, feed and hay or dumping any money into their big idea because they don't use vets or farriers or feed them other than their pasture of trash and garbage. Got a sick horse or dog, you just go outside with the shotgun and fix it. I have no idea how this cycle can ever end and its heartbreaking.I have put my business in jeopardy more than once attempting to have a rational conversation about breeding haphazardly and only lost customers and sales over it. So be it. I might go down broke but I know I went down trying to change at least one person's mind.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Im with you. They could have at least sold the horses very cheap, instead of letting them starve and be in such poor condition. How awful.


If I couldn't look after them, after at least having TRIED _giving_ them away...I would go out with a gun myself, and shoot every one of them before I could allow this to happen to them. And don't tell me she could afford to at least geld the stallions, or at the very least..separate them from the mares. There are foals there...yup...must keep breeding these poor starving, long-suffering creatures.

*NO excuse works for this... *


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 22, 2010)

Marty said:


> Now on a personal note, not as a CMHR Board Member, this is my own opinion:
> 
> This was such a no brainer: If you don't have the money, stop breeding!


I agree completely! And I know this is an unpopular view and off-topic, but if your horses aren't winning at the National level in something (halter, driving, obstacle, anything) stop breeding. It is fine if you want to own pets, but don't breed them.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 22, 2010)

I stopped breeding for that very reason. And I have to say it is wonderful to have everyone gelded out together. I have spent a lot of money on my stallions/now geldings and the majority of my breeding stock all had National top tens but honestly enjoy them more as geldings and they seem to enjoy themselves more now as well- any my mares well I think they are to nice to risk breeding. Our 4 time National champion mare had a dystocia.. At that moment I realized for me breeding is just not worth it. I will never breed her again I can not replace her but I can easily go out and by a new foal. And it will be the color- bloodlines and look that I want no guessing games 

So many breeding that both the show and pet market are covered. Really hundreds of us could quit breeding and there would still be plenty of minis to go around


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 22, 2010)

I am afraid I agree with the "this woman should be prosecuted" people on this one.

This person did not decide she had too many horses and call in animal control, only to have them find the horses were really thin.

She was attempting to sell them to suckers for full price...I suppose she thought that people were trying to get her prized animals for less than they were worth because she could not feed them?

Just like that case the other year.

People get paranoid, and everyone seems to see their stock through rose coloured glasses.

People, get a grip.

Proven show stock is not selling, what makes you think yours are going to if all they have done is sit in a field?

I think we, all of us, need to take our heads out of the sand and accept that horses are not worth squat at the moment and are not going to be any time soon.

If you have got a fair price for your foals,this year, bully for you, it is not happening for many!

These horses did not get like this overnight, it takes quite some time for a horse in good condition to get as thin as these horses are, she stood and watched it happen.

Anyone want to bet me that _she_is not underweight, herself?????

That is what I cannot understand, what I cannot comprehend, how someone can walk past their animals starving, every single day, and still feed their (often) fat faces!

Now, if they were all starving together, and she were just some nutty hoarder with not a piece of food in her house, I could feel for her, but she isn't.

This is despicable.

I have thirteen horses I need to sell, if I cannot find them the homes they deserve I shall start thinking about euthanasia.

No animal was ever hurt by dying in the arms of someone who loves them.

None of _my_horses will ever starve!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 22, 2010)

It just reminds me of the 25+ minis a few years ago that we were involved with rescuing. He never got charged and I heard he is breeding again



I would rather give mine away then allow them to get to this point. Again the animals suffer for profit.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I don't know who the owner is. There are several signs on the property and its no one listed as an AMHA or AMHR breeder.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 22, 2010)

_I personally think these poor horses are in absolutely awful condition.... I can understand if people are having a difficult time. But they really need to realize when to say something. _

_ _

_However, I would guess it's probably no different than when we have an ill pet/animal that should probably be put down and we continue to hold out hope for a change in the circumstances. Ultimately, we all just need to recognize what's best for the animal and NOT wait until it's to late. _

_ _

_Thank goodness someone finally stepped up and acknowledged that something needed to be done if the owner couldn't see it..... but I do believe that they should have removed ALL the animals._


----------



## minimini (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a little more information on the situation -

http://www.houstonspca.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=15027

It has information on how to help right now. They are asking for donations of leads and halters and farrier services.


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2010)

It disgusts me to see the state those minis are in, how could she walk past them everyday and see them getting steadily worse. I think she should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. My heart breaks when I see the poor state all of those horses are in and the dogs too.

Yvonne


----------



## ohmt (Jul 22, 2010)

The pictures and video just makes me want to cry



I wish I was closer so I could help more, will be sending halters and lead ropes


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2010)

The Economy...yeah right...blame it on the ecomomy!! I blame it on this owner!! I too hope they prosecute big time!!

The economy is hurting everyone. I know myself, Im trying to find ways to save, cut back, find feed coupons, its hard.

But this is NEGLECT AND GREED!! So they didnt have any money, looks like they didnt have a brush or curry friggin comb either.Last I knew it doesnt cost anything to go out and groom your horses!! IMO you had better know how to trim your own horses feet before you think you can own 100 horses. Even at 10.00 a trim thats 500.00 every 8 weeks....I wont even get into worming or vaccs. Looks to me like they are not putting a single penny into any of these horses and their babies then they still sell ( or at least attempt to )sell them for 100's maybe more.....so yeah, I guess there is lots of money in breeding. Makes me want to vomit!!

Joanne, Im sorry to read about the troubles you have been having with your little new one...did it come from this farm? I hope she continues to improve...she lucky to have you.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 22, 2010)

I really have mixed feelings here, but there is NO WAY my horses would ever look like that- I would have called the SPCA myself to come get them or something. This is horrible and yes I see there are foals there so she was still breeding- however perhaps the horses didnt look like this in the spring of 09 when the foals were conceived? I hope not.

I am glad they are in better hands now to be taken care of, and hope they will make it ok. What I find sad is that the background shows green pastures... it is just weeds they wont eat or did they have to look at all the vegetation they couldnt have and slowly starve? SAD SITUATION!!!

And I figured when things blew over on that big rescue a few years ago that it would be back to the usual routine once the big hoohaw was over and the news crews left. I am assuming it was the big huge mess in the midwest that was refered to?


----------



## TMR (Jul 22, 2010)

I understand the statements on the economy and people losing their jobs and can feel for that kind of situation. However in this particular situation, I think it is BS. Look at the pictures of the dogs, if you are out of work you certainly have enough time to at least groom your dogs. For goodness sakes, that doesn't cost money. You can use the excuse of lack of money or disability for alot of things, but for not taking a brush to groom a dog....I don't think so.

Donna


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jul 22, 2010)

There is NO REASON in the world why these horses where not feed. Back in 2008 I had 4 Shetlands and 10 mini goats, I could not give them the care they needed because my husband was in the hospital for 4 weeks. Day one - oh no please don't die Day two - call family and friends....FREE HORSES AND GOATS by the end of the !st week ALL the livestock was gave to people with the time to care for them (all animals where feed by family till they where gone). Happily he is OK now.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 22, 2010)

Marty said:


> Now on a personal note, not as a CMHR Board Member, this is my own opinion:
> 
> This was such a no brainer: If you don't have the money, stop breeding! I feel no compassion for that owner. This did not happen overnight. She saw this coming and could have dispersed her herd before it came to this but instead, she continued to breed. She should be charged on animal cruelty.


Right on target Marty! This type of thing makes me sick.


----------



## Kilkenny Farms (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is some more information....I guess they left 20 horses and 40 dogs with the owner when they took the others away yesterday. That means that the cycle is going to continue.

This link has another video and a bit more information. http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/98918389.html


----------



## Horse Feathers (Jul 22, 2010)

Kilkenny Farms said:


> Here is some more information....I guess they left 20 horses and 40 dogs with the owner when they took the others away yesterday. That means that the cycle is going to continue.
> 
> This link has another video and a bit more information. http://www.kbtx.com/...s/98918389.html



If you watch the link, you will see the name of the ranch and the owner on the entrance to their property.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 22, 2010)

Horse Feathers said:


> If you watch the link, you will see the name of the ranch and the owner on the entrance to their property.


To not have adequate water, that changes the tune a bit on the story. It is tough times, but if there was not even water available to them, then this is moved into neglect. I am sorry to hear that.

The economy is hard right now, but no water??? That changes things.

Gosh how horrible. Anyone know who this person is?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 22, 2010)

So very, very sad. I wish I hadn't seen this...it is pictures like this that haunt me. I agree that these horses will take a lot of TLC and knowledge on care..throwing hay and water out may help some..but not all of them. Prayers going out to these lil horses and dogs.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 22, 2010)

why would anyone have 200 animals on 3 acres.....and no water? I'm sure she had plenty of water herself but couldn't be bothered to give the animals any. I have no idea why they didn't take all of them...makes me mad


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 22, 2010)

The name that you see on the sign over the gate is not the owner. I did finally figure out who the owner was but I don't see the need to publically flog her online. I don't believe she's anyone who visits this forum or is a member of either association.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 22, 2010)

I was just pm'd and the farm that was cited was not the farm name in the footage. Hmmm. Hopefully all the animals will now be taken care of and the ones left, will be confiscated soon.


----------



## shannonw (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe the lady should go to jail! That is just sickening! Why on earth would anyone get to the point of having so many horses and so many dogs? Obviously she is not selling them! Just infuriates me that people get away with stuff like this. It really makes you wonder if something is messed up in her head like when you hear about those "crazy cat ladies" that are living in complete filth with 77 cats running around pooping every where. Just disgusted that anyone would be so heartless to see their animals like that.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually, she was trying to sell them through the local feed store to offset her unpaid bill.

Not defending her at all, but SPCA is now involved and will continue to be involved until they either remove the remaining animals or she gets back on her feet.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Well to be honest I think anyone who knows her name should put it on a public forum. For no other reason then anyone who might have sold her a horse could now go back and try and research to see if they can help. MOst breeders are willing to take back their stock who ended up in a bad place (at least they should be)THey may never get the papers for these minis to actually see who bred them however a seller might recognize the name

You yourself Carin said she tried to sell them for to much money that is not the work or actions of someone trying to help her horses. And to be running a puppy mill on the same property.. sorry NO EXCUSE PERIOD if times were tough perhaps she would have actually quit breeding the horses and the dogs..


----------



## supaspot (Jul 22, 2010)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I am afraid I agree with the "this woman should be prosecuted" people on this one.
> 
> This person did not decide she had too many horses and call in animal control, only to have them find the horses were really thin.
> 
> ...


are all your sale horses on your website? do you have any dilute or pinto fillies/mares ?


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 22, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Well to be honest I think anyone who knows her name should put it on a public forum. For no other reason then anyone who might have sold her a horse could now go back and try and research to see if they can help. MOst breeders are willing to take back their stock who ended up in a bad place (at least they should be)THey may never get the papers for these minis to actually see who bred them however a seller might recognize the name
> 
> You yourself Carin said she tried to sell them for to much money that is not the work or actions of someone trying to help her horses. And to be running a puppy mill on the same property.. sorry NO EXCUSE PERIOD if times were tough perhaps she would have actually quit breeding the horses and the dogs..


*EXACTLY...*



> I don't see the need to publically flog her online.


To get the name and farm isn't difficult for someone in that county, it will be on file with the Sheriff's department...public knowledge.

I beleive that in cases like this...the owners SHOULD be publically FLOGGED...and I don't mean VERBALLY EITHER.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the link I haven't seen posted... It is from the Montgomery County Police Reporter... It also has some of the information that people on here have mentioned wanting to know if you look at the pictures.

Montgomery County Police Reporter


----------



## Joanne (Jul 22, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> Joanne, Im sorry to read about the troubles you have been having with your little new one...did it come from this farm? I hope she continues to improve...she lucky to have you.



No I got the mare from another ranch in Texas. I look at these horses on the video and realized we have made some progress in a month. But after that many months of neglect and abuse, it does not turn around overnight.

This was my first starvation case. You want to give them EVERYTHING to eat. But every step is a baby step. They have so many problems you just have to deal with them one at a time, and day by day. Our mare weighed 150 pounds on arrival. The size of a refined two year old. She was a mature mare. Skin and bones like those in the video.

I look at some of those horses on the video and realize what beautiful animals they were at one time. They have a long painful road back to recovery. I am sure Connie Parr could write a few books on miniature horse rescue.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 22, 2010)

Joanne said:


> I look at some of those horses on the video and realize what beautiful animals they were at one time.



Joanne - I was showing the videos to my husband and I said the same thing -- I can imagine how gorgeous those horses would be if they were cleaned up and fattened up... I am sure I would be drooling to have them in my pasture had I seen them in good condition. My heart just breaks for them. I wish you the best for your little gal.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 22, 2010)

> No charges were filed as the owner voluntarily gave the animals to the SPCA as she realized it was putting a financial hardship on her.


Oh my - Oh my...words fail me...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2010)

Joanne, I just looked at your site and saw your beautiful horses.....Im sure it broke your heart to see this mare step off the trailer but after seeing your other horses Im sure you will have this mare looking great too.


----------



## Shari (Jul 23, 2010)

Reading that, the owner(s) should go to jail. Sadly I see too many people breeding and not taking care of said animals and there is no excuse not to offer fresh water, other than being lazy.

But there are many good people out there that need help. People we rarely hear about but are really trying their best.

When my DH was out of work, my animals lacked for nothing, as MA can attest with Ella..ah well, being a bit over weight because had the baby Icelandic(part of the rescue with her Dam in foal with her) in the same pasture as with Ella.

The people of my family went without some simple basics but I figured I owe it to my horses and animals to do the best possible by them. They have water clean enough for people to drink out of, kept them UTD on all vaccines, worming and hoof trims. Will tell you it wasn't easy and many days I did not know if I could pull another Rabbit out of my hat, but I always did, some how.

But with the future move, I can only afford to take 4 horses and try as I might, I could not find sweet, shy, people loving Ella a good home and it wasn't from the lack of my trying, if MA did not offer to give her an out standing home.... not sure what I could of done. sigh ~~ Just so very glad it never came to that.

Anyway.. my long winded way to say.. there are a lot of puppy mill breeders that should be put out of business. But there are many good people, not breeding that need help in these hard times. We should also keep a look out for these people, let them know they are not alone.


----------



## weerunner (Jul 23, 2010)

How can you sleep at night knowing animals are hurting due to you not doing the basic things. Poor souls, some will never recover fully. I know my Carmel has been with me 2.5 months now and she is still way thinner than I'd like to see and she was not as skinny as some of those poor souls. I hope they find loving, nurturing homes.

amanda


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 23, 2010)

There are 2 people that have registered quite a few minis with AMHR and AMHA back in 1999 and 2000 under the name displayed on the farm. Not many offspring have been registered and most of the A horses are revoked. The registries list both the names seen on the videos as breeders and owners of these horses. So how many horses have been bred and sold with out registering since 2000? That is a good question. Obviously they are only a mini horse mill at the best. Sickening



and to think how many unsuspecting people have bought these horses?


----------



## BBH (Jul 23, 2010)

Very sad...One thing that keeps popping up is they say it was 100 plus horses on 3 acres....is that acreage number correct? if it was in the county/unincorporated area then not much coulcd be done but if it is in any kind of city with ordinances.......many times there is a limit of one large animal per acre......even with 4 minis equal to one big horse most cities see a horse as a horse no size difference......but that many on 3 acres, this heat and humidity we have been having in Texas..........why did they leave her the 20 or so that they did....... sure, they say cases not over but all of those horses should have been taken.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 23, 2010)

BBH said:


> Very sad...One thing that keeps popping up is they say it was 100 plus horses on 3 acres....is that acreage number correct? if it was in the county/unincorporated area then not much coulcd be done but if it is in any kind of city with ordinances.......many times there is a limit of one large animal per acre......even with 4 minis equal to one big horse most cities see a horse as a horse no size difference......but that many on 3 acres, this heat and humidity we have been having in Texas..........why did they leave her the 20 or so that they did....... sure, they say cases not over but all of those horses should have been taken.


The property is located at Hwy 30 and FM 244. Its in Grimes County which has no animal restrictions per acre unless you are in a subdivision or live in a town such as Navasota or Anderson. This is in Carlos which doesn't even have a post office. As far as the acreage, you'd have to go to the court house to see if that's correct or not.


----------



## BBH (Jul 23, 2010)

Property listing in online and it shows one acre in one parcel and then 16 acres in another so not as bad as 3 acres media is saying......but still alot of little horses on small acreage.......i just keep thinking abut the heat/humidity and the water our big and little horses are going thru daily.......to leave some of the horses and dogs there is just crazy.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 23, 2010)

How sad reminds me of those people on hoarders. At least the ones I watched they usually hoarded things and not animals. Poor things


----------



## ohmt (Jul 23, 2010)

They really left her to care for 20 horses when she neglected over 146 animals!!! This person needs to have all animals removed from her care and be put in jail, I don't care if she is the one who turned her animals over.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 23, 2010)

ohmt said:


> They really left her to care for 20 horses when she neglected over 146 animals!!! This person needs to have all animals removed from her care and be put in jail, I don't care if she is the one who turned her animals over.



I have to agree with you on this one. She has shown she does not "care" for her horses. Though on the video they do say they may still take them all.

You can imagine how overwhelming it must have been to get all those horses out of there! It was so sad to see the ones that had to be carried as they were so emaciated that they could no longer walk.


----------



## Tab (Jul 23, 2010)

We wonder why there is such an overpopulation problem




Sad situation!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 23, 2010)

Joanne said:


> I have to agree with you on this one. She has shown she does not "care" for her horses. Though on the video they do say they may still take them all.
> 
> You can imagine how overwhelming it must have been to get all those horses out of there! It was so sad to see the ones that had to be carried as they were so emaciated that they could no longer walk.



I do not understand our Animal Cruelty laws I guess. When you leave Gods creatures without basics like water that IS abuse! I think all the animals should have been removed. They said their was family living there too...WTH? I wish I could have taken the little one with the bad foot...he is in need of care...BAD!


----------



## minimini (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everyone - Alison Elrod @ AMHA here...I know this is a topic that frustrates most of us! I just wanted to let you know what we can do to help these particular horses now that they have been removed from their prior situation. Just got off the phone with the Houston SPCA...here is an update

__________________________________________________________________________________

HOUSTON UPDATE: Just spoke with the Barn Manager at the Houston SPCA and wanted to share an update with you. They need our help!

They are finishing up the vaccines and initial inspections on the last 26 horses today. They are used to getting approximately 10 foster applications per week for equine and have been getting 40-50 per day since this story broke! So - if you have called to ask how to help or to foster, please be patient! That will be their next step after they secure the health and well being of the horses. A lot of this herd will be adoptable in the near future - many are not in as bad shape as those shown on tv.

Want to help right now? We have a generous vendor who will sell us all of the equipment they need right now at cost. If we raise $800, the Houston SPCA would have all of the tack and supplies they need as of right now. If you would like to help out, please call 817.783.5600 ext. 311 or email [email protected]. Please share this information with your friends...

If you want to contribute online you can do so at http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22AYF7ALSH2


----------



## Devon (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my some of them are so imiciated it is sickening the one little guy was so weak he couldn't even walk :S My heart breaks for them some of them look to be some beautiful horses in need of TLC


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Alison,

I sent a tiny amount, wish it could be more, maybe next week.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 23, 2010)

_Thank you Alison for the update on the horses and the link were we can make donations. _

_ _

_I've made mine..... Please continue to keep us updated. _


----------



## Double T (Jul 23, 2010)

They had the story on our local news last night, so sad. BUt the video and pictures were not near as bad as the ones today on the net. I can't fathom them leaving soem there too sad. And Ecomony my hind foot, she could of sodl them even at an auction for soemthing, would of been 100 to 200 dollars but it'd be better than letting them starve. Glad the SPCA stepped in. I hope they get taken care of, I used to watch the Houston Animal cops till they almost got a mini killed loading it in that gooseneck trailer but didn't see them interview the guy that almost did it, so hoping the one that knows horses handled all of this. lol (sorry pet peeve of mine).


----------



## BBH (Jul 23, 2010)

please make a donation......even if just a few dollars,, every little bit helps


----------



## Miniv (Jul 23, 2010)

Shari said:


> Reading that, the owner(s) should go to jail. Sadly I see too many people breeding and not taking care of said animals and there is no excuse not to offer fresh water, other than being lazy.
> 
> But there are many good people out there that need help. People we rarely hear about but are really trying their best.
> 
> When my DH was out of work, my animals lacked for nothing, as MA can attest with Ella..ah well, being a bit over weight because had the baby Icelandic(part of the rescue with her Dam in foal with her) in the same pasture as with Ella.



First, I do NOT understand when someone is unable to provide WATER to their animals......Plus if they are unable to give HAY, they need to look for HELP.

Shari, Your little Ella shouldn't even be mentioned on this thread! Ella has been "relocated" to us ONLY because of you and your hubby being forced to move because of the economy/job situation. Ella arrived GORGEOUS (and FAT)........And when ever you want to share your (ongoing) relocation story, we will chime in at our end.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree this has nothing to do with the economy, this lady bred and bred and bred until she popped out all the foals she could out of those poor starving mares, something like this just happened here involving 73 morgans and 53 cats in a garadge, greed hands down, such a shame these minis need to be in this condition, wish i were closer or else ide be fostering a few, i will deffiantley do my part, soo sad





Dan


----------



## Shari (Jul 23, 2010)

Miniv said:


> First, I do NOT understand when someone is unable to provide WATER to their animals......Plus if they are unable to give HAY, they need to look for HELP.
> 
> Shari, Your little Ella shouldn't even be mentioned on this thread! Ella has been "relocated" to us ONLY because of you and your hubby being forced to move because of the economy/job situation. Ella arrived GORGEOUS (and FAT)........And when ever you want to share your (ongoing) relocation story, we will chime in at our end.


Thanks MA.



At the time I wrote that, was before someone posted the whole story. Once I read that...





Will post about the things going here at some point but I am sure many others on this board are forced to sell their place and take a job across the country.

Hard to express how painful all this is for us, nor how much we love this farm and all of our animals. I guess, I figured if my family can find a way to make sure the animals are well taken care of, even when things were very bad, other people should be able to also. Sigh ~~

Guess it is my confusing way of saying, I don't understand how people can do what happened to the TX mini's and all the other ones like this.

Anyway..

I just find it sad that someone did not ask for help sooner. No excuse for not giving the mini's food or water.

In CA, they have a rescue going on with 100 Icelandic's, but at least the people had enough land,most had enough to eat.

What is with the 100 animal rescues lately?

Sorry, rattling a bit... did not get any sleep last couple of nights and a little loopy.

Is good to hear they are getting help and there are people to take these mini's in and get them well again.


----------

